# Valentine's Roses Return for 2016 - Now Available in the Shop!



## Justin (Feb 14, 2016)

Well folks, it's THAT day of the year once again. So spread the love today on TBT by gifting a Valentine's Rose collectible item to your favourite special someone! <3 Just head over to the TBT Shop to purchase a Valentine's Rose at 49 Bells for a limited time today and gift it. And keep in mind that you must spread the love by gifting -- you can't display a rose purchased by yourself.

Please note that on Sunday, February 21st the roses will disappear once again until next year. And all roses from the previous two years can be displayed once again now, so don't forget to show them off!

Spread the love!
Justin

_P.S: Last year we did have a nasty glitch where if you deactivated a rose (rather than just hide), it became permanently hidden. We THINK this is fixed this time around and you shouldn't be able to break them but it is a possibility still -- so watch out!_


----------



## Javocado (Feb 14, 2016)

i am sending out my limited edition v-day cards and then you drop these smh

(naw but my line-up is poppin now, bless u)


----------



## Jake (Feb 14, 2016)

Javocado said:


> i am sending out my limited edition v-day cards and then you drop these smh



Wow I see how it is. no rose for you then


----------



## lucitine (Feb 14, 2016)

Anyone want to send me a rose 
Will send on in return~


----------



## roseflower (Feb 14, 2016)

Happy Valentine`s Day everyone


----------



## Pokemanz (Feb 14, 2016)

Let the rose trading begin!


----------



## strawberrywine (Feb 14, 2016)

send me roses so I don't have 2 spend :/


----------



## brutalitea (Feb 14, 2016)

Not sure if I gift-ed correctly but oh well!


----------



## MintySky (Feb 14, 2016)

The rose collectibles are so pretty. ^-^


----------



## Blueskyy (Feb 14, 2016)

So the roses we have will not be able to be displayed after the 21st?


----------



## Justin (Feb 14, 2016)

AndyP08 said:


> So the roses we have will not be able to be displayed after the 21st?



That's correct -- until next year at least! Buyer beware!


----------



## sej (Feb 14, 2016)

Cool!  Just a shame I haven't got enough tbt lol


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 14, 2016)

Ahhh the roses are so cute! Makes me wish we had more flower collectibles, I'd appreciate that so much. c:


----------



## Blueskyy (Feb 14, 2016)

Jav bought one for me.  So now I jav a rose!


----------



## Justin (Feb 14, 2016)

skarmoury said:


> Ahhh the roses are so cute! Makes me wish we had more flower collectibles, I'd appreciate that so much. c:



Maybe someday...!


----------



## Javocado (Feb 14, 2016)

Justin said:


> Maybe someday...!



rafflesia collectible confirmed


----------



## The cub servant (Feb 14, 2016)

Anyone who wants to trade roses?


----------



## Kaiserin (Feb 14, 2016)

They look so lovely!
I would love to have one ;A;<3
And Happy Valentine's day everyone.~


----------



## cosmylk (Feb 14, 2016)

The cub servant said:


> Anyone who wants to trade roses?


I'll trade a rose with you ♪


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 14, 2016)

Omg so cool
I wish they didn't disappear doe


----------



## Koi Karp (Feb 14, 2016)

Anyone want to trade a rose?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Feb 14, 2016)

Where did all the roses go I cry


----------



## Koi Karp (Feb 14, 2016)

oh they gone (


----------



## iRarity (Feb 14, 2016)

up at 6am and they are gone already :'(


----------



## Dinosaurz (Feb 14, 2016)

Rlly I need a restock come on shrek needs to share the love justin


----------



## Koi Karp (Feb 14, 2016)

sent my 1 rose


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 14, 2016)

They've decided to punish us for our sins.


----------



## piske (Feb 14, 2016)

They're there now! :>


----------



## SharJoY (Feb 14, 2016)

I will trade roses, sent me a VM/PM if you are interested


----------



## Dinosaurz (Feb 14, 2016)

They should charge 69tbt for them if u know what i mean-shrek


----------



## iRarity (Feb 14, 2016)

Ops I fail I didn't notice until now I couldn't buy myself a rose! Ha! Gues I should have read the whole first post


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 14, 2016)

Justin said:


> Maybe someday...!



!!!!! Make it happen, Justin!! :>


----------



## Kit (Feb 14, 2016)

This is so cute <3


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 14, 2016)

aww so cute!  going to send some now!


----------



## Taka (Feb 14, 2016)

Yess, I was afraid the roses would be all sold out again this year! I'm glad I was able to purchase a couple this time around. <3


----------



## Punkyskully (Feb 14, 2016)

I've bought the rose hoping to display it on my page, does anybody want to trade and I send them mine! It will be sent with love and hugs!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 14, 2016)

Eep this idea is so awesome and sweet! Time to buy some roses to share the love lol <3 

Also, Happy Valentine's Day everybody!


----------



## Jacob (Feb 14, 2016)

Wishing everybody an amazing Valentines Day.
I don't really have enough tbt to send any out this year, I feel real bad haha.

Thank you to everyone who sent roses/ messages.


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 14, 2016)

Anyone who wants to trade roses vm me! Singles unite lol


----------



## cIementine (Feb 14, 2016)

this is perfect for my thousands of suitors


----------



## Venn (Feb 14, 2016)

aww, I wish I could get a rose <3


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 14, 2016)

I really want one ;A;

Ahh they're so cuuuttee~

Happy Valentine's Day TBT!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 14, 2016)

When will the roses get restocked? I want to give some to users here.


----------



## Chris (Feb 14, 2016)

Justin went to sleep about two hours ago, so it will probably be a good 5-6 hours before they will be restocked.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Feb 14, 2016)

Tina said:


> Justin went to sleep about two hours ago, so it will probably be a good 5-6 hours before they will be restocked.



Thx tina for stalking justin for us


----------



## mintellect (Feb 14, 2016)

They're sold out.

*flips table*


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 14, 2016)

Happy Valentine's Day TBT 

would love some roses too ;o


----------



## Becca617 (Feb 14, 2016)

awww the roses are sold out :c


----------



## mintellect (Feb 14, 2016)

I think they've been restocked, I just picked up five.
Anyone want to trade?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 14, 2016)

I bought some and willing to trade! I have 5 I think, and giving the first one to Diancie "Rose".

- - - Post Merge - - -

Now I have 3.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Feb 14, 2016)

I love the roses!


----------



## Fantasyrick (Feb 14, 2016)

I need a rose RIP


----------



## Romaki (Feb 14, 2016)

Cool, the roses look very pretty. ^__^


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 14, 2016)

I got nice Valentine's Day messages 




but no roses rip


----------



## trash (Feb 14, 2016)

This is the kind of stuff I couldn't care less about, to be honest.......


----------



## TinyStarrable (Feb 14, 2016)

where is the page to buy them at?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 14, 2016)

TinyStarrable said:


> where is the page to buy them at?



Shop and under the collectibles tab.


----------



## Spooky. (Feb 14, 2016)

Aww these are so cute

- - - Post Merge - - -

...Too bad they're 'sold out.' I just went to buy one for someone. V-day isn't over, why are they gone?


----------



## Mayor Jasmine (Feb 14, 2016)

Who wants to trade roses? cx I have one up for trade. Just send it to me or PM me if interested and I'll send one back.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 14, 2016)

Namstar said:


> Aww these are so cute
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...Too bad they're 'sold out.' I just went to buy one for someone. V-day isn't over, why are they gone?



They've been periodically restocked, keep trying


----------



## MissLily123 (Feb 14, 2016)

These roses are adorable! So pretty. Happy Valentines/Singles Appreciation Day everyone!


----------



## kikotoot (Feb 14, 2016)

anyone wanna trade roses?  I can only afford one so message if your sending so I don't get extras


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Feb 14, 2016)

trash said:


> This is the kind of stuff I couldn't care less about, to be honest.......



Party Pooper!


----------



## Tensu (Feb 14, 2016)

How do you send someone a collectible? I know it's a stupid question lol.


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 14, 2016)

Pokemon5700 said:


> How do you send someone a collectible? I know it's a stupid question lol.



go to the "shop" tab up top.  then you'll see on the left, a tab for "inventory." click that, and the screen will display what collectible items you have.  those that can be gifted will have a "gift" button beside them to the right in the displayed list.  click "gift" for the item you wish to give, and you will get a new screen for entering the recipient, plus any message you want to include, then click save.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 14, 2016)

I have a few roses left to trade, if anyone would like to.


----------



## Athelwyn (Feb 14, 2016)

--edit: I've traded my rose already.--


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 15, 2016)

If i buy more of these do I have to give them away tonight, or will they still be giftable after 14th?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 15, 2016)

wait, im confused. will the roses disappear once this event is over like the christmas lights?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 15, 2016)

snoozit said:


> wait, im confused. will the roses disappear once this event is over like the christmas lights?



Like in years past, they will be hidden again until next year.


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 15, 2016)

snoozit said:


> wait, im confused. will the roses disappear once this event is over like the christmas lights?



they wont display after the 21st, but stay in your inventory and re=activate next year.


----------



## FaebelleDoll (Feb 15, 2016)

One of the times I regret not having many friends on here, ahaha. ;~; I have no idea who I should send these to, but I really want to be able to gift one to someone who wants it...


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 15, 2016)

FaebelleDoll said:


> One of the times I regret not having many friends on here, ahaha. ;~; I have no idea who I should send these to, but I really want to be able to gift one to someone who wants it...



look for threads where people are seeking to trade roses for roses.  (or start your own).  check the tbt dating board, and the regular tbt trading board.


----------



## Justin (Feb 15, 2016)

King Dad said:


> If i buy more of these do I have to give them away tonight, or will they still be giftable after 14th?



Gifting will probably be turned off sometime tonight or early in the morning tomorrow. So I recommend you give them away ASAP. I won't be issuing any refunds if you're too late.



snoozit said:


> wait, im confused. will the roses disappear once this event is over like the christmas lights?



Yes, but unlike the Christmas Lights, they will remain in your inventory and will be visible again on later Valentine's Days in the foreseeable future too.


----------



## Horus (Feb 15, 2016)

Justin said:


> Yes, but unlike the Christmas Lights, they will remain in your inventory and will be visible again on later Valentine's Days in the foreseeable future too.



That way, you can see all the messages from the loved ones that left you long ago! 






Just end me fam


----------



## oath2order (Feb 15, 2016)

Horus said:


> That way, you can see all the messages from the loved ones that left you long ago!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



loved ones?

left you long ago?

KAAAAAAAAYYYYYYLLLLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Minties (Feb 15, 2016)

oath2order said:


> loved ones?
> 
> left you long ago?
> 
> KAAAAAAAAYYYYYYLLLLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA



too soon.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 15, 2016)

Minties said:


> too soon.



its too late


shes gonme


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 15, 2016)

Can you activate my eshop raffle collectible?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Actually just get rid of the check on hidden since I can't pls


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 15, 2016)

oath2order said:


> its too late
> 
> 
> shes gonme








Credits to the ever amazing Gandalf for sharing


----------



## Wishii (Feb 15, 2016)

anyone want to trade v-day flowers? I have  1


----------



## Espionage (Feb 15, 2016)

Wishii said:


> anyone want to trade v-day flowers? I have  1



Nawwe I wish I could.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 15, 2016)

How am I supposed to date people now?


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Feb 15, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> How am I supposed to date people now?



No dates for you until next year!


----------



## cIementine (Feb 15, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> How am I supposed to date people now?



our love isn't limited like the bell tree dating forum it is instead eternal


----------



## Jas0n (Feb 15, 2016)

oath2order said:


> loved ones?
> 
> left you long ago?
> 
> KAAAAAAAAYYYYYYLLLLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA



I love how Kayla is still mentioned on the forums on a fairly regular basis. I wonder what she would think about this if she knew, haha.


----------



## Ayaya (Feb 15, 2016)

NOOOOO I missed my opportunity to buy some roses ;-;


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 15, 2016)

The "TBT Dating Forum" had me laughing so hard I was in tears.  Way better than "The Woods." 

maybe the "Dating Forum" can make a limited return in a few months, perhaps for a "Summer Love" appearance??


----------



## Rika092 (Feb 15, 2016)

ok this is a stupid question but how do I gift the roses? I went to my inventory but the gift option is not available for the rose...


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 15, 2016)

Rika092 said:


> ok this is a stupid question but how do I gift the roses? I went to my inventory but the gift option is not available for the rose...



if somebody gave you a rose, it cannot be gifted away.

if you bought a rose, it had to be gifted yesterday while they were still for sale in the shop.  the gifting feature is turned off now.  (but, it may re-activate next VDay and perhaps could be given away then??)


----------

